# Haynie 23LS Performance??



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Guys I would like some real world performance numbers on your boats, i'd just like to know what your rig is drafting and how fast she is, I don't care what it will do with a light load... I really want to know what it will do with a full tank of gas and a full livewell with 2-3 people. In other words how it runs under a load. I'm really interested in how it runs with a 250hp engine.. Also what kind of props your running and how big your decks are would be helpful as well.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Amazing that no one wants to brag about there boat..lol


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

majek 22 xtreme with a 225 SHO tourney loaded we can get 66-67 and thats with the trolling motor on the bow.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a 300xs on the back of mine and can run 71-72 with a tournament load fairly easy on a full tank of fuel, I pack pretty heavy as well and am a pretty big boy(260) with another guy over 200 as well. I have never actually got out and measured the draft, it runs pretty **** skinny for what it is though, and usually when super shallow I just get someone to sit on the bow and it will jump straight up. I usually have all the weight in the back of the boat and it will want to squat when jumping up with zero weight in the back. I have been running my pro-et for a good while since I was too lazy to swap props early in the summer and taken it too shallow way too many times and it needs to be re-worked bad, holeshot is much much better with a bravo. With a 24 bravo I can run 69 loaded down on the revlimiter hard, I need to get a 26 or a little bit bigger new bravo xs. My boat has the large front deck on it also which takes away some speed. I've talked to you before Levi at one of the trs tournaments I believe, and my offer still stands if you ever want a ride, we can go catch some fish while we're at it.


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

I've got a 23LS with a 250pro xs, longer front deck, and i had the console raised up 6 inches.
Full Tank and tournament load i get around 64. Top speed is 68.
Draft is around 10" and it will run in 10". When you come off plane with the 25" shaft you will be dragging bottom.
A 20" shaft motor would be better , but i dont know what effect it would have on cavitation at high speed. With the 25" shaft it is recommended to run the jack plate at 1.
I'm running a Bravo1 24p.
It will get up with the Jack plate on 6 so i would say around 12" of water.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=299748
this one is for sale he says it runs mid-high 70's with a 300


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

whistlingdixie said:


> majek 22 xtreme with a 225 SHO tourney loaded we can get 66-67 and thats with the trolling motor on the bow.


He asked about the haynie, not a majek.....


----------



## KamoAggie (Oct 21, 2009)

> I've got a 23LS with a 250pro xs, longer front deck, and i had the console raised up 6 inches.
> Full Tank and tournament load i get around 64. Top speed is 68.
> Draft is around 10" and it will run in 10". When you come off plane with the 25" shaft you will be dragging bottom.
> A 20" shaft motor would be better , but i dont know what effect it would have on cavitation at high speed. With the 25" shaft it is recommended to run the jack plate at 1.
> ...


Run in 10" and get on up in 12"...with no trim tabs and no tunnel...? Not trying to call you out but dang, sounds like I need to consider a new boat if this is true. I have never experienced a boat with no tunnel get up in 12" of water with a normal bottom and have only seen a couple brands with tunnels that can jump in 12".


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ya it won't jump in 12" of water with a hard bottom....I can jump up though with the boat sitting on the bottom in mud at the hole haha(I'm sure I will get all kind of flack for saying that) I think the 300 on the back has a little to do with diggin through the mud though. About knee deep is what it takes to jump with a full load normally.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

younggun55 said:


> Ya it won't jump in 12" of water with a hard bottom....I can jump up though with the boat sitting on the bottom in mud at the hole haha(I'm sure I will get all kind of flack for saying that) I think the 300 on the back has a little to do with diggin through the mud though. About knee deep is what it takes to jump with a full load normally.


That's why your Pro ET looked so worn out LOL. 300 hp mud motor.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

younggun55, I remember talking to you, how are you liking the 300xs?? we are die hard yammie guys so the sho is top of our list.. I want to be able to set one up with a big front deck that will still run 68-70 tourny loaded.. we will have to set up a time for a ride thats for sure


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Just let me know when you want to and we will do it. I am loving the merc so far, its a beast.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> That's why your Pro ET looked so worn out LOL. 300 hp mud motor.


Ya that prop has been through hell lol


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

KamoAggie said:


> Run in 10" and get on up in 12"...with no trim tabs and no tunnel...? Not trying to call you out but dang, sounds like I need to consider a new boat if this is true. I have never experienced a boat with no tunnel get up in 12" of water with a normal bottom and have only seen a couple brands with tunnels that can jump in 12".


agree... always love the numbers thrown out there... probably realisticly measured 18" at best


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

younggun55 said:


> He asked about the haynie, not a majek.....


just doing exactly what you haynie guys do:biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> just doing exactly what you haynie guys do:biggrin:


LMAO.. touche?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Levi I can't believe you are trading in the ride of that Blackjack. If I were you I would definitly look into putting a 250 SHO on the back of a new one. I just do not see the Haynie out performing a Blackjack in ride or shallow water capabilities. No offense to the Haynie guys at all but the ride of that Blackjack is 2nd to none. Why are you thinking about switching?


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

I would also like to hear some performance numbers on this boat with a SHO motor. I love them but just would not consider owning a Mercury. If I got one it would have to have a Yamaha.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Levi, since you would probably go with a 250 SHO on the back of an LS it's hard to really know what kind of numbers you'd see since it would be the first with a SHO on the back. Jimmy Dooms told me this Summer while working at Chris's Marine that the Majek Extremes were running faster with the SHO's than the were with the same HP Mercury's. Yet Eric Simmons' Stingray Sport was 3-4 mph slower with the SHO 250 on the back than when he tested it with a 250 Mercury. Whether or not there is any truth to that it is something to consider. I think a 23 LS with a 250 SHO with full fuel and tourney loaded could probably get pretty close to 70. I think you would need to spin a Bravo 1 XS prop and make sure you had as much weight as you could get in the back of the boat including moving the trolling motor to the back when running. Another quick point to make is that you are also getting the haynie ride too so if the wind kicks up and you are having to cross a big bay or the mouth of baffin you can still have the pedal to the metal when a lot of the other smaller lighter pad vee boats are having to pull it back a bit.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> Levi I can't believe you are trading in the ride of that Blackjack. If I were you I would definitely look into putting a 250 SHO on the back of a new one. I just do not see the Haynie out performing a Blackjack in ride or shallow water capabilities. No offense to the Haynie guys at all but the ride of that Blackjack is 2nd to none. Why are you thinking about switching?


If I had to guess it would be because he's tired of getting passed by them. Curious to know how many Haynies you've been in to come to the conclusion that the Blackjack is so superior in the 2 categories you listed? We've all run the same water fishing redfish tournaments and everyone has seen what certain boats can and cant do, the BJ will run in the rough stuff all right but your doing it at maybe 53 to 55 mph. The ride in the rough stuff is going to be a wash at best with a LS and I'll take the ride of a 24' HO up over a 22' BJ any day of the week. The LS is going to run shallower, draft shallower, get up shallower, and be at least 8 to 10 mph faster with the same power. What that means in tournament fishing is when crossing CC Bay or when headed south out of Lavaca and its rolling you can trim it down bury the nose and run 63 to 65, we've all seen them do it unless your hiding up next to the bank taking the long way lol. Then you know what happens we they hit the ditch? At least 10 mph difference there with the same power. As far tournament fishing goes theres really no comparison between the LS and the BJ, guide boat is a different story but still rather have the 24' HO w/300 over 22' BJ w/250. I didn't even mention that I'm sure the Haynie is going to cost quite a bit less as well. I hope your able to unload the Blackjack pretty soon, I'm really curious to see the LS-SHO combo.

Mike


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

I will probably go with a 4 stroke on the next boat.... but 350 verado kind of 4 stroke haha
The sho might be surprising on the ls, but who knows. A bunch of people are talking great about them and having that light of a 4 stroke would be cool, I just haven't seen first hand what it will do yet, talking is one thing but doing what you say it will do is another.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

younggun55 said:


> I will probably go with a 4 stroke on the next boat.... but 350 verado kind of 4 stroke haha


I was thinking the same thing till Chris priced one for me, after I got up off the floor I decided to go with the 300 lol. 29k is msrp.

Mike


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Im Headed South said:


> If I had to guess it would be because he's tired of getting passed by them. Curious to know how many Haynies you've been in to come to the conclusion that the Blackjack is so superior in the 2 categories you listed? We've all run the same water fishing redfish tournaments and everyone has seen what certain boats can and cant do, the BJ will run in the rough stuff all right but your doing it at maybe 53 to 55 mph. The ride in the rough stuff is going to be a wash at best with a LS and I'll take the ride of a 24' HO up over a 22' BJ any day of the week. The LS is going to run shallower, draft shallower, get up shallower, and be at least 8 to 10 mph faster with the same power. What that means in tournament fishing is when crossing CC Bay or when headed south out of Lavaca and its rolling you can trim it down bury the nose and run 63 to 65, we've all seen them do it unless your hiding up next to the bank taking the long way lol. Then you know what happens we they hit the ditch? At least 10 mph difference there with the same power. As far tournament fishing goes theres really no comparison between the LS and the BJ, guide boat is a different story but still rather have the 24' HO w/300 over 22' BJ w/250. I didn't even mention that I'm sure the Haynie is going to cost quite a bit less as well. I hope your able to unload the Blackjack pretty soon, I'm really curious to see the LS-SHO combo.
> 
> Mike


I thought he was a guide fisherman and I thought he was looking at a 23ls not a 24 HO. I am not doubting the performance of the Haynie because I do hear a lot fo good things about them. I just do not see the 23ls riding better and staying dryer then the 22 blackjack. I think the haynie and blackjack equiped the same is probably the same price too. Also a 23ls with a 250 and a black jack with a 250 SHO will run pretty close to the same speed. We have a guide out of LA with a blackjack/SHO combo and he can get mid 60s loaded and he is still running a yamaha prop. I know the haynie's are a good riding boat and I am not arguing that but I am just curious why he is switching.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

whistlingdixie said:


> I thought he was a guide fisherman and I thought he was looking at a 23ls not a 24 HO. I am not doubting the performance of the Haynie because I do hear a lot fo good things about them. I just do not see the 23ls riding better and staying dryer then the 22 blackjack. I think the haynie and blackjack equiped the same is probably the same price too. Also a 23ls with a 250 and a black jack with a 250 SHO will run pretty close to the same speed. We have a guide out of LA with a blackjack/SHO combo and he can get mid 60s loaded and he is still running a yamaha prop. I know the haynie's are a good riding boat and I am not arguing that but I am just curious why he is switching.


Have you ever been in a 23ls or do you just think you know how they ride?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

younggun55 said:


> Have you ever been in a 23ls or do you just think you know how they ride?


I said nothing negative about the ride. Have you ever been in a Blackjack?


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> If I had to guess it would be because he's tired of getting passed by them. Curious to know how many Haynies you've been in to come to the conclusion that the Blackjack is so superior in the 2 categories you listed? We've all run the same water fishing redfish tournaments and everyone has seen what certain boats can and cant do, the BJ will run in the rough stuff all right but your doing it at maybe 53 to 55 mph. The ride in the rough stuff is going to be a wash at best with a LS and I'll take the ride of a 24' HO up over a 22' BJ any day of the week. The LS is going to run shallower, draft shallower, get up shallower, and be at least 8 to 10 mph faster with the same power. What that means in tournament fishing is when crossing CC Bay or when headed south out of Lavaca and its rolling you can trim it down bury the nose and run 63 to 65, we've all seen them do it unless your hiding up next to the bank taking the long way lol. Then you know what happens we they hit the ditch? At least 10 mph difference there with the same power. As far tournament fishing goes theres really no comparison between the LS and the BJ, guide boat is a different story but still rather have the 24' HO w/300 over 22' BJ w/250. I didn't even mention that I'm sure the Haynie is going to cost quite a bit less as well. I hope your able to unload the Blackjack pretty soon, I'm really curious to see the LS-SHO combo.
> 
> Mike


I rarely ever get passed, ours is running 61.8gps with a load and a prop made for holeshot.. I do plenty of passing, it all has to do with pricing and service, I have never had trouble getting something fixed and back on the water right then at Chris's Marine. Because of there service is why i'm buying from them. if chris sold Blackjacks yes I would have another one. The reason for the speed is I want a rig that I can run 60 and still have throttle left.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

The Blackjack will outride anything under 24ft..


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> I was thinking the same thing till Chris priced one for me, after I got up off the floor I decided to go with the 300 lol. *29k is msrp.*
> 
> Mike


I was quoted 17k on a 250sho at another boat dealer that I got in touch with just for sh*!s and giggles.. interesting... the one thing for sure is it will not have a 2 stroke merc, maybe a verado if we go with the HO


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> I thought he was a guide fisherman and I thought he was looking at a 23ls not a 24 HO. I am not doubting the performance of the Haynie because I do hear a lot fo good things about them. I just do not see the 23ls riding better and staying dryer then the 22 blackjack. I think the haynie and blackjack equiped the same is probably the same price too. Also a 23ls with a 250 and a black jack with a 250 SHO will run pretty close to the same speed. We have a guide out of LA with a blackjack/SHO combo and he can get mid 60s loaded and he is still running a yamaha prop. I know the haynie's are a good riding boat and I am not arguing that but I am just curious why he is switching.


Well I guess we have to agree to disagree with the ride part. Speed wise there are LS's running 70+ with 250xs's on them and since the SHO is far superior speed wise to the Mercury I'm sure he'll be running 73-74 :biggrin:. His ad says he has 53k in his last BJ and I'm not sure what the SHO runs but I bet he can get into a LS with a 250xs on it for at least 5 to 7k less than that. I'll be awaiting his reasons as well although I think I hit on them pretty close without ever bringing up the service he will be receiving at Chris's which is second to none.

Mike


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Levi said:


> I was quoted 17k on a 250sho at another boat dealer that I got in touch with just for sh*!s and giggles.. interesting... the one thing for sure is it will not have a 2 stroke merc, maybe a Verado if we go with the HO


I was talking about the 350 Verado that younggun mentioned. I sure wanted one on a HO but couldn't see paying that much for just the power.

Mike


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Ooops sorry, I was lost..haha, yes service is sealing the deal.. If Chris sold Blackjack boats I would be running another one.. its gonna be a sit down low console HO or a 23ls.. As long as I can have a rod locker... I HAVE to have a rod locker.

The service is second to none, and who ever buys my boats, I am going to tell them about his service department and suggest they keep using them for the service of the Blackjack/Yamaha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm headed south was saying what he was quoted for the 350 Verado was 29k. If I were you I'd stay away from the Verado. They are just too heavy for a bay boat and they cost a fortune. Not only are the engines themselves more expensive but the controls, gauges, and special steering adds a lot of money to the total package. I think you will probably give up a little top end speed like 1-2 mph going with the SHO over a Merc Pro XS but either way I think you'll be running upper 60's with a Bravo 1 XS. On my SCB we were saw a gain of 4 mph on the top end with the Bravo 1 XS due to us being able to bump up the pitch from 22 to 24 and spin the same RPM's.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Thats the msrp James thats not what I was quoted lol. I believe you can make your money back on the resale of the Verado, I did on my last one. Cant wait for my new HO with the 300 Verado. Sale your other boats all ready and get with Chris or Brian and they will fix you up. You know I agree with you 100% about the rod boxes and I wont own another boat without any. 

Mike


----------



## AOT6 (Nov 25, 2009)

Levi, I have a Haynie LS and it has a 250XS on it. I don't have a trolling motor and my front deck is the smaller one but I couldn't be happier with the ride nor the speed. I am running a Bravo I 24. I have had it up to 69.9 by myself but I am a Little guy lol. My partner (250 plus) and I fished the XRT out of Cove Harbor and we were running 65 on the way back with a full livewell. As far as the ride, Mike is right I can bury the nose and not get wet at all when it's rough and still maintain 60 to 62. I love the boat. You will be happy with it if you get one (I am talking about tournament fishing). Guiding out of one can be trying at times but hey gotta take the good with the bad. Just my two cents. PM me if you ever want to take a ride. I will be down in the Corpus area the middle of next week if you are around.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

No one has put a SHO250 on the 23LS? What about a 25" shaft 4.2L F300? Will the 23LS take a 25" shaft?


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

The new 300 Yamaha Offshore would be good on a Haynie. Pathfinder just tested their new 23 HPS with a SHO and the new 300 and it was faster with the 300. They got 71- 72 mph out of the stepped hull with a t-top. Thats pretty impressive.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

trashcanslam said:


> No one has put a SHO250 on the 23LS? What about a 25" shaft 4.2L F300? Will the 23LS take a 25" shaft?


It would be too heavy for a LS but would work great on a HO I'm sure. Not sure but I believe all the Lowsides have 20" motors on them.

Mike


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> It would be too heavy for a LS but would work great on a HO I'm sure. Not sure but I believe all the Lowsides have 20" motors on them.
> 
> Mike


Mercury 250 Pro XS = 505lbs
Yamaha SHO250 = 505lbs
Yamaha F300 = 562lbs

Do you think an additional 57lbs is too much?

I would rather stay with a 20" shaft for a shallow water boat. I would either need to be assured of a 70mph cruise loaded or have Yamaha come out with the SHO300 for me to go with the 23LS.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

trashcanslam said:


> Mercury 250 Pro XS = 505lbs
> Yamaha SHO250 = 505lbs
> Yamaha F300 = 562lbs
> 
> ...


It would be very close when loaded down. Theres not much of the boat out of the water now with 505 lbs hanging off the back. If you want to cruise 70 and have plenty left just stick a 300XS on it. I bet the 250 SHO will be right at 70 tournament loaded, there are a few of them running 70 tournament loaded with 250xs's on them now. My partner has a new one with a 250xs and is bumping 70 and the rev limiter with a 24 bravo 1. He's about to try a 25p Bravo XS and if he can turn it I would think he would pick up at least 2-3 mph. Can't wait to see the 250 sho lowside combo and if and when they come out with the 300 sho I'm sure it will be a beast.

Mike


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Levi said:


> I rarely ever get passed, ours is running 61.8gps with a load and a prop made for holeshot.. I do plenty of passing, it all has to do with pricing and service, I have never had trouble getting something fixed and back on the water right then at Chris's Marine. Because of there service is why i'm buying from them. if chris sold Blackjacks yes I would have another one. The reason for the speed is I want a rig that I can run 60 and still have throttle left.


Didnt I pass you in Lake Charles? I guess that was a rare occasion.
:smile:

Rob


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> It would be very close when loaded down. Theres not much of the boat out of the water now with 505 lbs hanging off the back. If you want to cruise 70 and have plenty left just stick a 300XS on it. I bet the 250 SHO will be right at 70 tournament loaded, there are a few of them running 70 tournament loaded with 250xs's on them now. My partner has a new one with a 250xs and is bumping 70 and the rev limiter with a 24 bravo 1. He's about to try a 25p Bravo XS and if he can turn it I would think he would pick up at least 2-3 mph. Can't wait to see the 250 sho lowside combo and if and when they come out with the 300 sho I'm sure it will be a beast.
> 
> Mike


Where's he getting that prop to try out? I've been trying to find one to test on my boat,I think I can spin a 26 or 27 in it.


----------



## YOUNGGUN747 (Mar 3, 2010)

the HAYNIE LS is a amazing ride even when it gets rough.
Also CHRIS'S MARINE has one of the best service that I have ever dealt with.
JMO


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

young gun, Eric at SCB has them in stock. you can probably spin 2 more inches of pitch on an XS than you would on a normal Bravo 1. but let me warn you, a few of those mud slinging attempts to get on plane in shallow water and that XS will wear out. So take it easy on it and maybe run another prop if you intend on going shallow or change props if you take it too shallow.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> young gun, Eric at SCB has them in stock. you can probably spin 2 more inches of pitch on an XS than you would on a normal Bravo 1. but let me warn you, a few of those mud slinging attempts to get on plane in shallow water and that XS will wear out. So take it easy on it and maybe run another prop if you intend on going shallow or change props if you take it too shallow.


Y'all don't have any laying around that I could borrow for a hour or so to make sure it will perform better than a bravo do y'all? I'll try not to get too shallow with it :biggrin:


----------



## HIGHANDDRY (Jan 25, 2008)

Levi, Are u planning on running any guide trips out of the ls? If you where to buy one. The 23 ls is a very fast boat, 
by far the best ride in really rough conditions, Why dont you call me, I have more hours in the ls than anyone, I have run them with big decks , short decks, 300, 250. Lighter ones, heavier ones. I can give you all the info you need so you can make the right choice on your purchase. Just pm me.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Rob S said:


> Didnt I pass you in Lake Charles? I guess that was a rare occasion.
> :smile:
> 
> Rob


Not even fair Rob..LOL, I had my old prop kicking up a tail at 57mph, and you were rolling at 75ish...

I have yet to be passed by anything but a Lake and bay, scb, tran ls, haynie ls, majek extreme, and one shearwater.. no other boat has passed me..lol


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Dont pay no attention to Rob he told Kevin that if he could out run him in that ls he would buy one and as i recall he did pass him 2 times ad he has never ordered a boat when you get ready call me i will be at the texas store all week before heading back to la and i have worked on the bj whistledix is talking about and he said on a light load he has seen 61 i know you want a yamaha and thats what you are going to get but the proxs mercury is the fastest motor on the planet


Levi said:


> Not even fair Rob..LOL, I had my old prop kicking up a tail at 57mph, and you were rolling at 75ish...
> 
> I have yet to be passed by anything but a Lake and bay, scb, tran ls, haynie ls, majek extreme, and one shearwater.. no other boat has passed me..lol


----------



## evis102 (Jul 30, 2007)

Levi said:


> Not even fair Rob..LOL, I had my old prop kicking up a tail at 57mph, and you were rolling at 75ish...
> 
> I have yet to be passed by anything but a Lake and bay, scb, tran ls, haynie ls, majek extreme, and one shearwater.. no other boat has passed me..lol


I passed you in my 22' Triton that I have since sold to buy a 23'LS. The LS is the best boat I have ever owned or fished. I will post some numbers once I get my prop dialed in but I can see doing 70mph tournament loaded. As far as ride I have put it through 25mph winds on the lake to running the gulf to fish the rigs and it takes it all in comfort.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

evis102 said:


> I passed you in my 22' Triton that I have since sold to buy a 23'LS. The LS is the best boat I have ever owned or fished. I will post some numbers once I get my prop dialed in but I can see doing 70mph tournament loaded. As far as ride I have put it through 25mph winds on the lake to running the gulf to fish the rigs and it takes it all in comfort.


If you talking about at Corpus Christi Tournament I was overheating and slowing down due to grass, I've been passed by a triton bass boat before in a lake. I was passed by a 22ft triton bay one time, as my buzzer was goig off and I cut throttle, never been passed by one when I was trying not to be passed.


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

EHHHH......We dont care about passing boats....now Kayaks...theres real sport there I tell ya....the Banshee Extreme can pick em up and put em down! Whats this rooster tail thingy you all are talkin bout?

But yes Melissa does get mad when we are beat to our spot by a paddle boat


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

your killing me smalls


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Team FlatnSassy said:


> EHHHH......We dont care about passing boats....now Kayaks...theres real sport there I tell ya....the Banshee Extreme can pick em up and put em down! Whats this rooster tail thingy you all are talkin bout?
> 
> But yes Melissa does get mad when we are beat to our spot by a paddle boat


Mason, You need to buy your sweety a new boat for Christmas. That Banshee will flat put the woop ***** on the Kayaks FO SHO!!!!


----------



## Wadefishin (May 19, 2010)

Team FlatnSassy said:


> EHHHH......We dont care about passing boats....now Kayaks...theres real sport there I tell ya....the Banshee Extreme can pick em up and put em down! Whats this rooster tail thingy you all are talkin bout?
> 
> But yes Melissa does get mad when we are beat to our spot by a paddle boat


Thats funny right there!!! Levi you better get one on order. Boat show season is around the corner then there will be a line.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*I we dude*

Dude I was driving! Lol we passed him! Your boat I know!

QUOTE=Rob S;3022532]Didnt I pass you in Lake Charles? I guess that was a rare occasion.
:smile:

Rob[/QUOTE]


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Lol*

Love you man but we were going 69ish!



Levi said:


> Not even fair Rob..LOL, I had my old prop kicking up a tail at 57mph, and you were rolling at 75ish...
> 
> I have yet to be passed by anything but a Lake and bay, scb, tran ls, haynie ls, majek extreme, and one shearwater.. no other boat has passed me..lol


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

HTM said:


> Love you man but we were going *69ish*!


Jalapeno, I know you and Rob were close..... but man I never thought.. HAHAHAHAHA kidding


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Partner's*

What can I say he's my Partner I gatta have his back!!! Cause If I don't he pushes me off the boat like in Port L!



Levi said:


> Jalapeno, I know you and Rob were close..... but man I never thought.. HAHAHAHAHA kidding


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

And puts a baby Shad in your pants!!!


----------



## Ddurhamtx (May 8, 2011)

younggun55 said:


> Have you ever been in a 23ls or do you just think you know how they ride?


Haaaaaaaaa!
:headknock

:walkingsm


----------

